# Pregnant or fat



## Llwrm4 (May 13, 2021)

Hi,

First time mini donkey owner. We bought her july 2021 and were rold she was a year old. She was with a jack. At vet check that august, he was not concerned about her being pregnant. We thought she was getting fat over the winter, put her on a strict diet in April...now she has udders. Is it possible she is prego and not just fat?


----------



## Taz (May 13, 2021)

They won't normally breed at a year but it is possible, I knew a horse who did and I'd assume it's the same. Any chance she's older? With the look of that udder I'd treat her as pregnant and be ready in case she is. She does have a crest and lots of donkeys look like that and worse when they get fat but that's a big udder to just be spring hormones.


----------

